# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA February 11th - Sunday  ~Sweetheart Cruise~



## Eric (Feb 2, 2018)

*


*

*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA February 11th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Feb 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.  *
*Theme:  Sweetheart Cruise - Bring your sweetheart or bring your Schwinn Cruiser 1976-1983 or bring both.*



*

*

#1Eric, Jan 4, 2018


----------



## the2finger (Feb 4, 2018)

We'll be there on Bullnoses


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2018)

I will be there but Sweetie hasn't committed yet. Hippie Mike is riding too.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 7, 2018)

Hippie Mike can be your date


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok, sounds like it's a Bullnose ride.
I'll be there on a Bullnose too.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Hippie Mike can be your date



I'm not looking for a date and I already have a Sweetie.
If you're trying to make me angry; it's no fun.
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 9, 2018)

We will be there working on the  original Blue  panther  right now see you all on Sunday


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2018)

MY GOD, He's actually working on a


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2018)

I just saw the weather report for Orange tomorrow wind gusts to 51mph


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2018)

the2finger said:


> I just saw the weather report for Orange tomorrow wind gusts to 51mph



Better hope its a tailwind...


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2018)

Yup, or the wife will be towing me


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 10, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 751123 View attachment 751124 View attachment 751125 We will be there working on the  original Blue  panther  right now see you all on Sunday



Nice Panther! Would love to see it in person. I'm out of town this weekend for the ride.  Let me know if you would ever consider selling it.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2018)

Weather report revision now winds 20 gusting to 30


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 10, 2018)

Already in the OC at the park today with my daughter in Dana point see y'all tomorrow morning HBH


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 11, 2018)

Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 11, 2018)

Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Super fun ride today with 46 Bikes and Rider’s but very few pictures


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 11, 2018)




----------

